# Please help ID this opera (Netflix required to hear)



## JohnDonny (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello! I am requesting assistance in identifying an opera. I am uncertain the language, time period, or any other pertinent information -- sorry!

The opera is in the background of a scene from a TV show, so there is some talking over the music. The TV show can be viewed on Netflix (if you have a subscription). I apologize; I was unable to find a clip on You Tube or any other public site.
*
The TV show is called "Seaquest" and it is in Season 1, Episode 19 (titled Abalon) at the time 27:59* (27 minutes, 59 seconds). You can skip ahead in the episode instead of watching the whole episode.

The man is talking about an old movie called Metropolis. I have seen that movie, including the non-cut version. It is a silent movie set to classical music (no opera). So I do not think that movie and the opera are related. However I could be wrong, so I included that info for you.

I have tried searching on the internet and show credits, but no luck 
My iphone app does not recognize the song because the actors talking inhibits the software's ability. Even if someone can type the words, I would then be able to look up the opera with that information.

Thanks for your time and help!


----------



## JohnDonny (Nov 14, 2012)

by any chance, is anyone able to help with this?
Thanks


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

The netflix requirement is a bit of a put-off. Doesn't exist in New Zealand.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

why don't you record it off netflix and then post it here via a yousendit file? I don't have netflix either.


----------



## visitor (Mar 25, 2013)

It's "Sola, perduta, abbandonata" from Manon Lescaut by Puccini


----------

